# Brushing Teeth?



## RSXTSX (Mar 11, 2008)

My baby girl is almost 16 weeks old (this Sunday) and I am wondering when should you brush a gsd puppy's teeth? I am not wanting to go to a vet or groomers' to do this. I want to do this at home. When Should I start? I also saw these things called "greenies" that they can chew on to clean their teeth? Is that sufficient enough to keep their teeth clean? Also has anyone ever made Home made tooth paste for their gsd? I know I have alot of questions, I figure it's better to ask them all at one then writing several new topics on the forum.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I wouldn't feed Greenies. Raw bones would be a better option.

I'd start brushing your puppies teeth now. Start without any paste and once the puppy is used to the toothbrush, then add some paste. (Some people don't use paste at all but Chance is much more willing to sit for a brushing if it's got paste) Chance LOVES Kissables brand. He'd eat the whole tube if I let him.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

I agree. Raw bones are great. Even though I don't feed Cookie raw (my other dog is fed raw), I do give her raw chicken feet and some raw meat with bone in it to keep her teeth clean. Easier than brushing, and probably cheaper than Greenies.
Just never give her cooked bones. They can splinter and hurt the dog internally.


----------



## RSXTSX (Mar 11, 2008)

ThankYou for the Advice, I really never knew that raw bone would clean a dogs teeth. I figured with the bone marrow that wouldn't be, but from what I am reading, it does clean teeth. I really like to groom her. It's our "special" time together. So I will also brush her teeth. Too much k-9 oral hygiene can't be bad for her.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I use a child's battery powered toothbrush for my dogs. When I started, I put a dab of paste on the brush and just let them lick it off (they love the taste of canine toothpaste.)

Next I would turn the brush on so they could hear the sound, barely put it in their mouth. Then brought it out and let them lick again.

By the third time, I could easily brush all their teeth. They still like to lick the brush after I turn it off, so that is their tooth brushing treat. 

I only brush them about once a week unless they need more on a therapy dog visit day.

Start now and get your pup used to it.







I do agree that raw bones are great at keeping teeth clean. Doesn't do much to keep faces and paws clean though.


----------



## jmopaso (Nov 27, 2008)

Dental care is so important for our dogs. Raw bones as well as pressed rawhide bones do help. Brushing is great. do it now.

I see way too many dogs with horrible teeth. I talk myself "blue" trying to educate owners about the possibility of all of that bacteria entering the bloodstream and affecting the heart, kidneys or liver. Unfortunately way too many of them look at me like I just landed or I've even had them tell me, oh well i guess that's a great way for you "vets" to make more money off us.

It is important. Keep brushing.


----------

